# HBO GO is being retired July 31, 2020



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

HBO Go is being retired by AT&T after July 31. After that there will only be HBO Max and HBO (previously HBO Now) for the few providers and devices who haven't negotiated to include Max. HBO Go will be removed from devices, which presumably includes Tivo boxes. Since Tivo doesn't support HBO Now (other than via Amazon Prime Channel), that would mean Tivo will be losing native HBO support (except on the Stream).

HBO is changing the names of its apps again -- here's what you need to know


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> HBO Go is being retired by AT&T after July 31. After that there will only be HBO Max and HBO (previously HBO Now) for the few providers and devices who haven't negotiated to include Max. HBO Go will be removed from devices, which presumably includes Tivo boxes. Since Tivo doesn't support HBO Now (other than via Amazon Prime Channel), that would mean Tivo will be losing native HBO support (except on the Stream).
> 
> HBO is changing the names of its apps again -- here's what you need to know


What's weird is they only support HBONow on the new Stream 4K.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

So my wife likes the convenience of the hbo go app via our TE3 running bolt. We have the max app on Apple TV so it’s not a matter of access. It’s a matter of “staying on hdmi1” and using a consistent remote!

So that means on this bolt I’m SOL, unless TiVo throws us a bone and actually adds the hbo max app to te3. Bummer. 

Realistically it shouldn’t be a stretch If HBO wants to put forth the effort in the TiVo echo system as Go and Now (and we know Max is just the re-branded / renamed Now app) are forks of the same code base. So Max is also from the same fork with different content filters.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

It looks like I now get HBO Max included with my HBO cable subscription (Optimum), but Roku has yet to strike a deal (it’s expected). If no Roku deal by July 31st, then, my understanding is that the Roku (and Amazon) HBO Go app will be replaced by the HBO app (which looks nothing more than a name change - so maybe HBO will throw a bone to TiVo and add the HBO app to the Bolt)


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> What's weird is they only support HBONow on the new Stream 4K.


I have HBO Max on stream 4k, no side loading either, from app store.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> I looks like I now get HBO Max included with my HBO cable subscription (Optimum), but Roku has yet to strike a deal (it's expected). If no Roku deal by July 31st, then, my understanding is that the Roku (and Amazon) HBO Go app will be replaced by the HBO app (which looks nothing more than a name change - so maybe HBO will throw a bone to TiVo and add the HBO app to the Bolt)


Based on what I've read, The HBO app is basically what is currently the HBO Now app. For platforms that negotiated to support HBO Max, the HBO Now app was renamed HBO Max, so I'm guessing on those platforms there won't be an HBO app. It is a bit confusing with respect to Tivo though since nearly every platform except Tivo has both a Go and Now app.

HBO is ending HBO Go, renaming HBO Now since HBO Max is live



> WarnerMedia has so far failed to secure deals with Roku and Amazon to support HBO Max. Once HBO Go is retired, people who rely on HBO Go to stream HBO programming with a Roku or Fire TV won't have a simple app to do it. To watch on TVs, these HBO pay-TV subscribers will need to watch HBO through their cable, satellite or other input, or through their pay-TV operator's own app, if one exists.
> 
> "The large majority of HBO Go usage occurs on platforms with whom we have HBO Max deals currently in place," and HBO Max spokeswoman said. "While we don't yet have a distribution deal with Amazon or Roku, we remain committed to making HBO Max available on every platform possible to as many viewers as possible."


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TivoJD said:


> I have HBO Max on stream 4k, no side loading either, from app store.


That's because the Stream 4K is an Android TV device and HBO Max is supported on Android TV (and Apple devices).


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

morac said:


> It is a bit confusing with respect to Tivo though since nearly every platform except Tivo has both a Go and Now app.


All we know for sure at this point is that HBO has not announced a HBO app for the TiVo platform, and that the existing HBO Go app on all platforms have been announced to sunset at the end of July (although I would not be surprised if it does not suddenly stop working on exactly August 1st since that is a weekend).

What that means for the (to be retired) HBO Go app on the TiVo platform has not been stated by either HBO or TiVo. However, one might imagine that if something was known to be happening in a positive direction at least TiVo (and likely HBO) would have said something by now. That TiVo, in particular, has not said anything positive suggests that they are instead planning for a press release of the form "TiVo and AT&T (HBO) are actively working together on a plan to bring a more modern application to TiVo customers" followed by crickets (they have done that before, so they have experience in that spin).


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> What's weird is they only support HBONow on the new Stream 4K.


No you just have to update the app from the google play store and it turns into MAX. Watching it right now. It's totally fine on the android home screen. The TiVo side they are still working on just integrating the search part of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's possible that they'll simply integrate the "Go" login method into the "HBO" (formerly "Now") app, since it's the only way they differed. It never did make much sense that these were separate apps. Starz and Showtime don't do that. Nor does "HBO Max", of course.

And it never made sense that TiVo only supported Go and not Now, but I guess that's another story...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Go was for cable subscribers of HBO (free), Now was streaming subscription. Showtime has it also: Showtime Anytime (free for cable subscribers) and Showtime (subscription)

And it’s not that TiVo didn’t support HBO Now, it’s that HBO didn’t make the App for TiVo. On the Bolt, most of the Apps are outdated (i.e. Hulu), better to just use a Roku or other device to stream.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

wmcbrine said:


> It's possible that they'll simply integrate the "Go" login method into the "HBO" (formerly "Now") app, since it's the only way they differed. It never did make much sense that these were separate apps. Starz and Showtime don't do that. Nor does "HBO Max", of course.
> 
> And it never made sense that TiVo only supported Go and not Now, but I guess that's another story...


Here's the history. To start off, HBO wanted to provide a "TV everywhere" app for their cable subscribers so that they could watch HBO content on-demand when away from home (and therefore away from their cable/satellite boxes). So they rolled out the HBO Go app for mobile devices, as well as the HBO Go website for use on computers (e.g. laptops). Eventually, as TV-connected streaming devices like Roku and Apple TV got more popular, they brought the HBO Go app to those platforms too (even though if you're watching on those TV-connected platforms, you're probably watching at home, not "on the go" as the HBO Go name implies).

Then, in 2015, HBO decided that they wanted to offer their service as a standalone on-demand streaming service to compete with Netflix and others. At this point, you might think they would have just changed the name of the HBO Go app to simply "HBO" and allowed all customers to log into it regardless of whether they subscribed and got billed via a traditional cable TV provider or via a digital/app store distributor (e.g. Apple, Google, Amazon, Roku, etc.). This, in fact, is how the new HBO Max app works; a single app for all HBO Max subscribers regardless of how they pay.

Why didn't that happen back in 2015? Apparently because some cable operators didn't want it to happen. Comcast, in particular. My guess is that they didn't like the idea of their HBO subs using an app that made them aware that, "Hey, I no longer need my cable package in order to subscribe to HBO! I can now get it standalone, like Netflix!" So HBO -- the nation's original made-for-cable channel that launched way back in 1973 and rose to prominence by relying on partnerships with local cable operators -- chose to tread lightly and not upset their cable partners. They rolled out a new separate app (with the exact same catalog and back-end tech as HBO Go) for their new standalone streaming customers and gave it a different brand name, HBO Now.

And the reason I believe I'm correct about this is because of what happened a few months later between Starz and Comcast. HBO and Showtime had launched their standalone streaming apps in spring 2015 and Starz followed suit, IIRC, that fall. Showtime had followed a similar strategy to HBO; their original TV everywhere app was branded Showtime Anytime and their new standalone streaming app was branded simply Showtime. But Starz instead chose to simplify things and just have one app. They replaced their original TV everywhere app, Starz Play, with a new app named Starz that would serve both their cable subs as well as their new standalone streaming subs. And Comcast rejected it. To this day, if you subscribe to Starz via Comcast, you cannot use your Comcast credentials to access the Starz app on any device. You must watch live and on-demand Starz content on your Comcast cable box (or CableCARD device) or via their Xfinity Stream app.

A lot has changed in the five years since the launch of HBO Now, with the erosion of traditional cable TV and the rise of streaming apps. So WarnerMedia had a stronger hand to play and basically said to their cable distribution partners, "We're not going to distribute regular HBO anymore, we're only going to distribute HBO Max. So if you want to keep offering HBO to your customers in the future, you'll have to sell HBO Max. And we're only using one app for HBO Max, not two different apps that segregate those who pay via a traditional cable operator vs. those who pay via a digital distributor. And lastly, while you can continue to offer HBO content -- both live linear channels and on-demand content -- via your own UI, all of the additional non-HBO content from the HBO Max service will only ever be accessible through our own HBO Max app."

This last demand, BTW, is the main point of contention between WarnerMedia and Amazon, who has ~5 million HBO subscribers through their Prime Video Channels platform that streams HBO content from Amazon's own servers through Amazon's own app/UI. Amazon wants to subsume all that additional non-HBO content from HBO Max into that Prime Video Channel too, so that their subs don't need to switch over to the separate HBO Max app for that stuff. But WarnerMedia won't allow it. Understandably, they want to gain a direct relationship with their HBO Max viewers so they have access to all that valuable usage data. Just as Netflix, Hulu and Prime Video won't allow their content to be ingested and streamed through third-party apps/UIs, WarnerMedia wants to move in that direction too. Who knows if that will ever happen with HBO-branded content but they're at least drawing the line with all that additional non-HBO content that HBO Max offers.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> All we know for sure at this point is that HBO has not announced a HBO app for the TiVo platform, and that the existing HBO Go app on all platforms have been announced to sunset at the end of July (although I would not be surprised if it does not suddenly stop working on exactly August 1st since that is a weekend).


Well, one major media source that reported the story specifically said that the HBO Go app would be retired from "primary platforms" on July 31. Not sure what that means but it's not a stretch to think that TiVo doesn't qualify as a "primary platform". So maybe the HBO Go lives on on TiVo boxes for awhile longer.

I'm sure TiVo would love for WarnerMedia to create a new HBO Max app that would work on all the TiVo DVRs that currently have the HBO Go app. So if an HBO Max app doesn't come to traditional TiVos -- and it probably won't -- I'd say it's just because WarnerMedia will decide it's not worth their investment to create and upkeep the app on a small platform that's shrinking and which has a very uncertain future. (And keep in mind that TiVo's next-gen app platform for certain newer devices is Android TV, which does have the HBO Max app already.)

Still though, traditional TiVo DVRs are used by some of HBO's smaller cable TV partners (e.g. RCN, Atlantic Broadband, etc.) as the operator's own cable boxes. So maybe they'll allow the HBO Go app to quietly live on on the TiVo platform indefinitely? Or maybe HBO won't care about that because those operators presumably have incorporated the HBO content into their own on-demand platform. RCN, for instance, has an on demand app that they've deployed on the TiVo boxes they provide.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TivoJD said:


> I have HBO Max on stream 4k, no side loading either, from app store.


I meant the guide data part in the TiVo app. I too have the Max app, which is the beauty of it being Android TV, no need to wait for TiVo to get their sh*t together before getting new apps.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Noelmel said:


> No you just have to update the app from the google play store and it turns into MAX. Watching it right now. It's totally fine on the android home screen. *The TiVo side they are still working on just integrating the search part of it*


That's what I was referring to


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Gotcha well at least we know they’re working on it. Hopefully it won’t be too much longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

HBO Darling John Oliver Thinks HBO Max Is a Piping Load of 'Ash Heap'


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, but it sounds like only if you have AT&t Cable you will no longer be able to stream HBO Go, or is HBO Go going away altogether?  

I have it on my Tivo and Roku with my cable through Charter/Spectrum.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

The HBO Go app is going away July 31st
There will be 2 apps: HBO Max and HBO.
You can verify that you’re getting HBO Max (free) included with your cable subscription by downloading the app on your phone/iPad, etc.
Roku has not yet struck a deal with HBO, so no Max app. If they don’t reach a deal (its expected they will), then an HBO app will replace the HBO Go app (and my understanding is that it will have the same content as the Go app). I don’t expected that HBO will have Max for TiVo bolt (though it is on the TiVo streamer, I think), and best hope is for the new HBO app to replace the TiVo Bolt HBO Go app, though possible that that won’t even happen.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thank You, Tony, as usual for great info. I thought HBO Max was a pay service, even if you have HBO, so that's good I guess. I hope it ends up carrying all the HBO stuff that Go had. But I'd rather use it on my TVs. I don't do TV on my phone or even my laptops.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

sharkster said:


> Thank You, Tony, as usual for great info. I thought HBO Max was a pay service, even if you have HBO, so that's good I guess. I hope it ends up carrying all the HBO stuff that Go had. But I'd rather use it on my TVs. I don't do TV on my phone or even my laptops.


It has pretty much all of HBO I never had GO but it had everything NOW did plus a lot more. I haven't noticed anything missing. It works on Apple TV. Android TV ( so the TiVo steam 4k) Samsung TVs just not Roku or Firestick yet due to disagreements. Not everyone with HBO channel gets it free but most like spectrum, Comcast, AT&T depends who you have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> HBO Darling John Oliver Thinks HBO Max Is a Piping Load of 'Ash Heap'


He's been mocking his corporate masters on the show for years now...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

NashGuy said:


> Here's They rolled out a new separate app (with the exact same catalog and back-end tech as HBO Go) for their new standalone streaming customers and gave it a different brand name, HBO Now.


Though as I have mentioned elsewhere, HBO Go and HBO Max DO have different catalogs, because some movies were expiring off of HBO Go and NOT off of HBO Max. I don't use HBO for movies as much as I should since I'm paying for it (well, back in Olde Times, I would go to the movies a couple times a week with AMC A List for less than twice the cost of HBO).. but I do check the "leaving this month" list sporadically to see if there are movies I want to see that are going away.. and I noticed the discrepancy after signing up for HBO Max.

Edit: So obviously, if the movies are there longer, having HBO Max is objectively better overall. Perhaps there are examples the other way.. But I expected HBO Go to eventually go away regardless.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Thank You, Tony, as usual for great info. I thought HBO Max was a pay service, even if you have HBO, so that's good I guess. I hope it ends up carrying all the HBO stuff that Go had. But I'd rather use it on my TVs. I don't do TV on my phone or even my laptops.


AT&T cut a deal with a number of cable providers to provide HBO Max for free to customers who subscribe to HBO. There's a list at the link below. Charter/Spectrum is on the list, but you still need to use a supported device.

Free HBO Max: All the ways to upgrade if you already have HBO or HBO Now


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

NashGuy said:


> So maybe the HBO Go lives on on TiVo boxes for awhile longer.


Denial is the 1st stage of grief.......

That neither TiVo nor HBO has yet made some soothing announcement about life after death does not bode well for the afterlife you are fantasizing.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

sharkster said:


> Thank You, Tony, as usual for great info. I thought HBO Max was a pay service, even if you have HBO, so that's good I guess. I hope it ends up carrying all the HBO stuff that Go had. But I'd rather use it on my TVs. I don't do TV on my phone or even my laptops.


Max has all the HBO content that's on HBO. Max adds a lot of old shows (Big Bang Theory, Friends) and old Movies and some original content, none of which interests me. As John Oliver says "HBO Max, it's not HBO, it's just TV")

The reason I mentioned using your phone was to see if you're getting Max for free with your cable subscription (didn't know that there was a list online). Like you, I don't watch on my phone or iPad - I use Roku, but wanted to know if My cable co (Optimum) struck a deal with HBO for Max (they did), but until Roku strikes a deal, I'll use Go on Roku (or the HBO app after July 31st)


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> Denial is the 1st stage of grief.......
> 
> That neither TiVo nor HBO has yet made some soothing announcement about life after death does not bode well for the afterlife you are fantasizing.


I haven't owned a TiVo in a few years now, so it doesn't matter to me personally one way or another which apps are or aren't on TiVo. I'm just pointing out that WarnerMedia themselves state, via the original HBO website, that the HBO Go app will disappear from "primary platforms" on July 31. And it's certainly possible that TiVo is not counted as a "primary platform". Who knows? We'll see.

One other interesting bit at the link I referenced above is that the HBOGo.com website won't go away until Aug. 31.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Like you, I don't watch on my phone or iPad - I use Roku, but wanted to know if My cable co (Optimum) struck a deal with HBO for Max (they did), but until Roku strikes a deal, I'll use Go on Roku (or the HBO app after July 31st)


There's been mixed messaging in the media as to the nature of this new HBO app for Roku and Fire TV. It's been repeatedly stated that it will replace the existing HBO Now app on those platforms. We know that's true for sure. HBO even states it on their website. (They also state that browser-based streaming for those HBO Now customers who haven't been upgraded to HBO Max will shift from HBONow.com to a new page that's part of the original HBO site: play.hbo.com.)

But a few reports, such as this one at The Verge, seem to indicate that this new HBO app will also replace the existing HBO Go app on Roku and Fire TV.

_"Roku and Amazon users get the HBO app, which only lets you watch HBO content, that's accessible with an existing cable subscription or by paying a $14.99 monthly fee."_​
Meaning that folks like you who get HBO (or HBO Max) via their cable TV provider (e.g. Optimum) can authenticate their cable login in the new HBO app and stream there.

But if you read HBO's own statement, it doesn't mention anything about their cable TV subscribers being able to use the new HBO app as a replacement for HBO Go. It just says:

_"The HBO GO app will be removed from primary platforms in the U.S. by July 31, 2020. If your provider does not carry HBO Max, you can access HBO GO via HBOGO.com through August 31, 2020."
_​So I'm not sure where The Verge is getting the idea that the new HBO app will work with cable log-ins. Sounds to me like, after August, the only streaming options for those who get HBO via a cable TV provider will be the HBO Max app and website. So if your cable operator has yet to agree to distribute HBO Max rather than HBO, you're out of luck on streaming. And if your operator has switched over to distributing HBO Max, but the only TV streaming devices you own are Rokus and Fire TV, well, you're also out of luck. You'll just need to use the VOD platform on your provider's cable box or their own app (e.g. Xfinity Stream app for Roku and smart TVs).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mattack said:


> Though as I have mentioned elsewhere, HBO Go and HBO Max DO have different catalogs, because some movies were expiring off of HBO Go and NOT off of HBO Max.


Oh, yes, HBO Go and HBO Max have VERY different libraries. HBO Max contains everything in HBO Go plus a lot more. Over 10k hours of content versus about 5k hours of content.

What I had originally said in my long post above, though, was that HBO Go and HBO Now have identical libraries. They're pretty much the same app but with different logos and different sign-up/authentication procedures.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

morac said:


> AT&T cut a deal with a number of cable providers to provide HBO Max for free to customers who subscribe to HBO. There's a list at the link below. Charter/Spectrum is on the list, but you still need to use a supported device.
> 
> Free HBO Max: All the ways to upgrade if you already have HBO or HBO Now


Yeah, best I can gather, the largest cable TV operators who have yet to switch over from distributing HBO to HBO Max are Mediacom and Frontier (the latter of which is now in bankruptcy). They each have 700,000 or so cable TV subs. All of the MVPDs in the 1 million+ club (Comcast, AT&T, Charter, Verizon, Altice, Cox, Hulu with Live TV, YouTube TV) have already switched over to HBO Max. Well, except for Dish, which completely stopped distributing HBO (and Cinemax) back in fall 2018 after an unresolved contract dispute.

There are lots of small-to-midsize MVPDs (e.g. RCN) that now distribute HBO Max via their membership in the National Cable Television Cooperative, which struck a collective deal.


----------



## mlbrowninsc (Feb 11, 2018)

I betting we loose access to the Go app when they kill it. I can log into HBOGO using my spectrum log in, but record most HBO shows from the actual channel. I don’t have a lot of need for the Go app on the TiVo, however Max has a lot more programs and some original show only available there.

HBO Max app is on my Samsung TV, so it will be just another app I need to use outside of the TiVo. I would love to see everything in one spot or device, but can’t seem to get there completely. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

it was always dumb they had 2 brands of the same HBO service.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> it was always dumb they had 2 brands of the same HBO service.


Yeah, it's been a source of confusion for consumers. But I think the decision to have two separate apps (cable authenticated vs. standalone OTT) was largely driven by big cable (e.g. Comcast), not by HBO's own desire to do that.

Note how when Starz decided to make their service available as a standalone OTT subscription back in late 2015, they launched a new Starz app to replace their existing Starz Play cable-authenticated app. The new Starz app would serve both types of log-ins/subscriptions. And Comcast rejected it. Even today, they still won't allow their Starz subscribers to use the app, although just about every other cable TV provider does.

My guess is that Showtime would like to eventually move their cable authenticated subs over from the Showtime Anytime app to their Showtime app, which currently serves only their standalone OTT subs. Would be easier for the company, and less confusing for consumers, to just have them all on one app, under the actual brand name. But my guess is that Comcast would try to avoid going along with that move, just as they did with Starz. Although Showtime would have more leverage given that they're part of the much larger ViacomCBS.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Have had HBO NOW/MAX for about 2 months and ran out of anything decent to watch. Really don't understand how people subscribe long term to HBO. About 1 month a year seems sufficient to me.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

moyekj said:


> Have had HBO NOW/MAX for about 2 months and ran out of anything decent to watch. Really don't understand how people subscribe long term to HBO. About 1 month a year seems sufficient to me.


Well, tastes differ and I can not presume to speak to yours, but for many years now HBO has offered--and continues to offer--the most high-quality adult programming of any linear TV channel. (When I say "adult" I am excluding juvenile and special-interest subject matter, which fall outside my own personal areas of interest.)

Leaving aside feature movies and documentaries, here is just a short list (in rough chronological order based on the most recent new episode) of HBO series and mini-series that I would consider worthwhile viewing and which on their own, in aggregate, justify the subscription in my book:

Perry Mason (debuted this week)
Last Week Tonight
Real Time With Bill Maher
Insecure
I Know This Much is True
Run
Curb Your Enthusiasm
The Plot Against America
High Maintenance
Westworld
The Outsider
Big Little Lies
Barry
Silicon Valley
Divorce
Gentleman Jack
True Detective
Mrs. Fletcher
Camping
Sally4Ever

You could add to that list scores of older HBO series (such as The Wire, The Sopranos, Deadwood, ad nauseam) and, of course, their wide palette of feature movies and documentaries.

Nevertheless, I myself could be tempted to cancel my subscription from time to time--not only to save a little money but also due to the constant plethora of compelling content from other providers--but there is usually at least a handful of ongoing series that keep me an active subscriber. However, since I signed up for the HBO Max pre-launch discount rate of $12 p.m. for the first 12 months, I would presumably lose the discount if I cancelled and wanted to reactivate my sub. OTOH I could then resubscribe via Comcast @ $15 p.m. and then cancel and reactivate at will with the advantage that Comcast will only charge me the pro-rated amount for the number of days in the billing period that the sub was active.

I hope you or others will find some of this useful to investigate HBO content that you may have overlooked, bearing in mind that it is only a very selective outcropping among many other worthy titles. It also remains to be seen how HBO will fare under the corporate tutelage of AT&T, but I suspect that the future will not match the excellence achieved under previous leadership.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I received this email from Roku today ...



> Dear Roku Customer,
> 
> As you may know, HBO made the decision to discontinue access to HBO GO on nearly all streaming platforms as of July 31, 2020. HBO GO enables cable subscribers to access HBO via the streaming platform of their choosing at no additional cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

gweempose said:


> I received this email from Roku today ...


Hmm, I didn't realize that Charter Spectrum has an app for Roku like Comcast does. Just those two providers together probably account for 40% or more of HBO's cable TV subscribers (given that, best I can tell from 2019 reported subscribers numbers, Comcast + Charter had just over 40% of the nation's cable TV subs excluding those on DISH, which doesn't offer HBO at all).

When you combine that with the fact that the vast majority of cable TV subscribers who have HBO use a cable box with an on-demand platform that includes HBO, well, you can see how WarnerMedia isn't super-worried about the HBO Go app leaving Roku.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

moyekj said:


> Have had HBO NOW/MAX for about 2 months and ran out of anything decent to watch. Really don't understand how people subscribe long term to HBO. About 1 month a year seems sufficient to me.


It's all about taste, to me most of their new stuff is garbage but some folks love it. To each their own.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

I just got the notice about this last night while using HBOGo on my tablet. All these different provider and device issues and constant changes are really getting old. Seems like I'm constantly trying keep up with what content I can actually watch on what device. When I got the Tivo Roamio and a couple of Minis they were supposed to make this easier, but none of the built in apps or the "OnePass" for all content ever worked even moderately well. For streaming services I've used Tivos, Playstation, Chromecast, Firestick, Roku, Android tablets/phones, and my computer. They all have something missing or some compromise. I guess this explains why the HBOGo app on Android worked so horribly... they were planning on axing it anyways.

So as a Comcast customer with HBO through them and no Comcast boxes, it sounds like I'm stuck with only recording HBO content on the Tivo or watching it on my computer through the Comcast site? In the past when I had a tablet with an HDMI port, I tried watching Comcast onDemand content by plugging it into my tv. But, then got a notice on the tablet that the app wouldn't play video with the HDMI cable connected! I don't think the Comcast apps could ever cast to a streaming device either.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Have had HBO NOW/MAX for about 2 months and ran out of anything decent to watch. Really don't understand how people subscribe long term to HBO. About 1 month a year seems sufficient to me.


Pretty easy to understand:

1 new release movie every SAturday.

Weekly talk/news type shows like Oliver and Mahrer and sports talk show.

Always have a few original tv series with new episodes.

Docs/events/specials.

Rotating movie back catalog.

HBO originals back catalog.

That's pre-Max too.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

moyekj said:


> Have had HBO NOW/MAX for about 2 months and ran out of anything decent to watch. Really don't understand how people subscribe long term to HBO. About 1 month a year seems sufficient to me.


I've felt exactly the same way for over 30 years. While HBO has gotten much better in the past decade or so with some really great series and originals, there's still not enough to make it worth paying $15 for. I got along just fine with the annual freebie week on cable/satellite for many years due to the insane number of repeats. After cutting the cord, I don't even miss the freebie week.

20 years ago I thought the advent of the DVD would surely kill HBO, then I thought Blockbuster would, then online piracy, then Netflix. It amazes me how they've survived all of that with so little content, relatively speaking. I think a big factor is the folks who simply subscribe to EVERYTHING for no reason. I know tons of people who automatically get the top cable package and all the premium channels yet barely watch any of them.

What I REALLY don't understand is how SHO, STARZ, MAX, etc. are still around.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

mdavej said:


> I've felt exactly the same way for over 30 years. While HBO has gotten much better in the past decade or so with some really great series and originals, there's still not enough to make it worth paying $15 for. I got along just fine with the annual freebie week on cable/satellite for many years due to the insane number of repeats. After cutting the cord, I don't even miss the freebie week.
> 
> 20 years ago I thought the advent of the DVD would surely kill HBO, then I thought Blockbuster would, then online piracy, then Netflix. It amazes me how they've survived all of that with so little content, relatively speaking. I think a big factor is the folks who simply subscribe to EVERYTHING for no reason. I know tons of people who automatically get the top cable package and all the premium channels yet barely watch any of them.
> 
> What I REALLY don't understand is how SHO, STARZ, MAX, etc. are still around.


I get all the premium cable channels because that is how I watch movies, I never ever rent them, just wait for them to show up on cable and record them on my TiVo or add them to my Apple TV Up Next if they are on a streaming service. Its how I like it.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I get all the premium cable channels because that is how I watch movies, I never ever rent them, just wait for them to show up on cable and record them on my TiVo or add them to my Apple TV Up Next if they are on a streaming service. Its how I like it.


Gotcha. I did the math on that a long time ago. Doesn't work out at all for me. I typically spend a buck or two at the Redbox. It's a little more hassle, but there's no way any premium would have 8-15 movies I'd want to see every month. I'm lucky to find more than one thing every month. Before Redbox, it was Netflix by mail for me. Much better value. There are 5 Redboxes within 3 miles of my house, so I'll most likely pass one every time I leave the house. If I want instant gratification, I'll do an occasional streaming rental for $5.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

mdavej said:


> I've felt exactly the same way for over 30 years. While HBO has gotten much better in the past decade or so with some really great series and originals, there's still not enough to make it worth paying $15 for. I got along just fine with the annual freebie week on cable/satellite for many years due to the insane number of repeats. After cutting the cord, I don't even miss the freebie week.
> 
> 20 years ago I thought the advent of the DVD would surely kill HBO, then I thought Blockbuster would, then online piracy, then Netflix. It amazes me how they've survived all of that with so little content, relatively speaking. I think a big factor is the folks who simply subscribe to EVERYTHING for no reason. I know tons of people who automatically get the top cable package and all the premium channels yet barely watch any of them.
> 
> What I REALLY don't understand is how SHO, STARZ, MAX, etc. are still around.


Why would DVDs at $20 or $30 a pop kill $15/mo HBO? IF anything DVDs make the case for HBO existing and surviving and thriving. They make HBO look cheap.

The reason they survived is because of high quality premium content. And commercial free unedited and often times original content.

Showtime and STarz survive for similar reasons but are less premiums version of HBO for a less premium price.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Gotcha. I did the math on that a long time ago. Doesn't work out at all for me. I typically spend a buck or two at the Redbox. It's a little more hassle, but there's no way any premium would have 8-15 movies I'd want to see every month. I'm lucky to find more than one thing every month. Before Redbox, it was Netflix by mail for me. Much better value. There are 5 Redboxes within 3 miles of my house, so I'll most likely pass one every time I leave the house. If I want instant gratification, I'll do an occasional streaming rental for $5.


Well most everything is cheaper is you're willing to put up with more hassle and wait longer. 

I've done my share of Redbox but I haven't used it in a few years now. I think it's because I just had too much content to watch already with Netflix and Prime and sometimes HBO and Showtime and that content was more convenient. Also a lot of the original series on these services are more attractive than most movies these days. Plus for the most part I've had a cable package in addition.

I think that's why I just gradually stopped using Redbox.

And yeah REdbox is more of a hassle. You gotta go get the movie and gotta bring it back within 24 hrs. Once in awhile you get that disc with a bunch of sticky stuff on it. And you have to do discs. I've actually gotten completely away from discs nowadays. Also frequently you have to wait in line at Redbox which makes the experience even worse.

I was really into Redbox about 12 years ago.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> And yeah REdbox is more of a hassle. You gotta go get the movie and gotta bring it back within 24 hrs. Once in awhile you get that disc with a bunch of sticky stuff on it. And you have to do discs. I've actually gotten completely away from discs nowadays. Also frequently you have to wait in line at Redbox which makes the experience even worse.


COVIDbox. I used to occasionally use Redbox in the "Before Times" but no more.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

OhFiddle said:


> I just got the notice about this last night while using HBOGo on my tablet. All these different provider and device issues and constant changes are really getting old. Seems like I'm constantly trying keep up with what content I can actually watch on what device. When I got the Tivo Roamio and a couple of Minis they were supposed to make this easier, but none of the built in apps or the "OnePass" for all content ever worked even moderately well. For streaming services I've used Tivos, Playstation, Chromecast, Firestick, Roku, Android tablets/phones, and my computer. They all have something missing or some compromise. I guess this explains why the HBOGo app on Android worked so horribly... they were planning on axing it anyways.
> 
> So as a Comcast customer with HBO through them and no Comcast boxes, it sounds like I'm stuck with only recording HBO content on the Tivo or watching it on my computer through the Comcast site? In the past when I had a tablet with an HDMI port, I tried watching Comcast onDemand content by plugging it into my tv. But, then got a notice on the tablet that the app wouldn't play video with the HDMI cable connected! I don't think the Comcast apps could ever cast to a streaming device either.


No, if you subscribe to HBO through Comcast, then you're actually an HBO Max subscriber. Comcast no longer distributes just HBO. They only distribute HBO Max. You can use your Comcast user ID and password to access the HBO Max app on just about everything except Roku and Fire TV devices. (They haven't struck agreements to support the app yet.)

Looking at the list of devices you say you have, you could install the HBO Max app on your Android tablet or phone and then cast it to your Chromecast. If you have a PlayStation 4, you can use the app there. Another option is to use the Xfinity Stream app on your Roku. It will give you access to your the live cable channels you get from Xfinity, as well as those channels' on-demand content. So that app should include HBO on-demand, although it won't include the other non-HBO content that's part of the broader HBO Max app.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> Well most everything is cheaper is you're willing to put up with more hassle and wait longer.
> 
> I've done my share of Redbox but I haven't used it in a few years now. I think it's because I just had too much content to watch already with Netflix and Prime and sometimes HBO and Showtime and that content was more convenient. Also a lot of the original series on these services are more attractive than most movies these days. Plus for the most part I've had a cable package in addition.
> 
> ...


Same here, haven't used Redbox in a couple of years, I hate having to return videos. I was the guy who used to pay huge fines for unreturned video tapes, once in college a video store refused to accept a tape (Mary Shelley's Frankenstein with DeNiro; I thought it was abysmal) unless I paid the fine, I don't recall the amount, but it was a lot for a college kid. Fast forward to a couple of months later and I was back in State College for Arts Fest and a friend called me said there was a cop looking for me at my apartment. He showed up again later and said I had stolen a video tape and I explained they refused to accept it and he said follow me to the video store (he did not hit the cherries sadly). He told them they had to take it and I gave it back and that was the end of that. I also found a book in a closet when my mom sold her house in 2009 that was from the middle school library in 1987 (I Am Legend, first sci fi book I ever read).


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> COVIDbox. I used to occasionally use Redbox in the "Before Times" but no more.


For me, nothing beats the convenience (or, most importantly, can match the VQ and AQ) of discs by mail from Netflix (DVD's and Blu-rays) and 3d-BlurayRental (UHD and 3D Blu-rays). I use these services to complement my CATV and streaming subs for movies that I truly care about. And it is easy to stop, restart, or change the level of service from month to month as desired. Depending on volume tier, the average cost per disc comes to around $3 or $4 with free two-way mailing.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> No, if you subscribe to HBO through Comcast, then you're actually an HBO Max subscriber. Comcast no longer distributes just HBO. They only distribute HBO Max. You can use your Comcast user ID and password to access the HBO Max app on just about everything except Roku and Fire TV devices. (They haven't struck agreements to support the app yet.)
> 
> Looking at the list of devices you say you have, you could install the HBO Max app on your Android tablet or phone and then cast it to your Chromecast. If you have a PlayStation 4, you can use the app there. Another option is to use the Xfinity Stream app on your Roku. It will give you access to your the live cable channels you get from Xfinity, as well as those channels' on-demand content. So that app should include HBO on-demand, although it won't include the other non-HBO content that's part of the broader HBO Max app.


Thanks! The initial link I'd looked at from within the HBOGo app didn't have up to date info I guess. It had listed some other cable companies but not Comcast/Xfinity. I'd also assumed that since I hadn't received any e-mails from Comcast or HBO about this, that it was because I wasn't going to be able to access it anymore. They don't seem very organized or good at keeping their help pages updated.

I did just install the HBOMax app. Strangely it makes you create a "new" account and won't import your existing HBOGo watchlist or history, yet the login page it directs you to for linking to your cable account still says HBOGo on it. Looks like the HBOMax app is just the crappy HBOGo app, but with a new color scheme! It still forces you to use it in landscape mode even just for browsing titles, and has huge graphics that take up the whole screen. I'm always accidentally starting playback while just trying to add something to my list or read more about it. The keyboard takes up so much of the screen that the results behind it are barely visible. I haven't tried actually streaming with it yet, but hopefully it manages to maintain a connection to the Chromecast better than the HBOGo one does.

Unfortunately, my Playstation3 and I think also my earlier model Roku got dropped from HBOGo supported devices long ago, so unlikely to work with HBOMax. I'd thought about getting a newer Roku to be able to access the Comcast onDemand content again when I need to, but heard that app was only in beta and would likely get charged as an additional outlet soon. There are so many different content providers now. They all seem to want to force you to use their own app, and those app versions and compatibility vary so much by devices. It's hard to keep up with it all. I'm still amazed at how many of these big companies make such crappy apps too. I still miss the old Netflix with watchlists that had lots of display and sort options, manual list ordering, friends feature, etc.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

mdavej said:


> I've felt exactly the same way for over 30 years. While HBO has gotten much better in the past decade or so with some really great series and originals, there's still not enough to make it worth paying $15 for. I got along just fine with the annual freebie week on cable/satellite for many years due to the insane number of repeats. After cutting the cord, I don't even miss the freebie week.
> 
> 20 years ago I thought the advent of the DVD would surely kill HBO, then I thought Blockbuster would, then online piracy, then Netflix. It amazes me how they've survived all of that with so little content, relatively speaking. I think a big factor is the folks who simply subscribe to EVERYTHING for no reason. I know tons of people who automatically get the top cable package and all the premium channels yet barely watch any of them.
> 
> What I REALLY don't understand is how SHO, STARZ, MAX, etc. are still around.


You need to realize that people have different tastes, desires and economic situations rather that trying to understand why people do things differently than you.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

UCLABB said:


> You need to realize that people have different tastes, desires and economic situations rather that trying to understand why people do things differently than you.


Then you need to take that up with moyekj, the original poster whom I was agreeing with. I simply posted that I agreed with him and expounded on my reasons.

Forgive me for having thoughts of my own. I'll keep them to myself from now on. But it's going to be a pretty dull discussion if everybody agrees about everything.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Then you need to take that up with moyekj, the original poster whom I was agreeing with. I simply posted that I agreed with him and expounded on my reasons.
> 
> Forgive me for having thoughts of my own. I'll keep them to myself from now on. But it's going to be a pretty dull discussion if everybody agrees about everything.


Yeah it''s fun to get to the bottom of what people do and why and whether it is really it's a matter of their taste or need or just their OCD etc.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

mdavej said:


> I've felt exactly the same way for over 30 years. While HBO has gotten much better in the past decade or so with some really great series and originals, there's still not enough to make it worth paying $15 for. I got along just fine with the annual freebie week on cable/satellite for many years due to the insane number of repeats. After cutting the cord, I don't even miss the freebie week.
> 
> 20 years ago I thought the advent of the DVD would surely kill HBO, then I thought Blockbuster would, then online piracy, then Netflix. It amazes me how they've survived all of that with so little content, relatively speaking. I think a big factor is the folks who simply subscribe to EVERYTHING for no reason. I know tons of people who automatically get the top cable package and all the premium channels yet barely watch any of them.
> 
> What I REALLY don't understand is how SHO, STARZ, MAX, etc. are still around.


I've found myself trimming the fat recently. I got a good deal with TWC for a triple-premium combo (HBO, Showtime, Starz) so I just kept them all. But after moving, I figured I'd trim down since I was switching providers too. Realized I basically never watch Starz, only watched Showtime for Homeland (all the other shows I watched there have ended) and only watch HBO for Real Sports, Bill Maher and John Oliver.

For now, I've kept HBO but have canned Showtime and Starz.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Thank You, Tony, as usual for great info. I thought HBO Max was a pay service, even if you have HBO, so that's good I guess. I hope it ends up carrying all the HBO stuff that Go had. But I'd rather use it on my TVs. I don't do TV on my phone or even my laptops.


We get HBO Max for free. You just log in to the app using the "provider" link and then your Charter credentials. Same way you use to with HBO Go.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Then you need to take that up with moyekj, the original poster whom I was agreeing with. I simply posted that I agreed with him and expounded on my reasons.
> 
> Forgive me for having thoughts of my own. I'll keep them to myself from now on. But it's going to be a pretty dull discussion if everybody agrees about everything.


I have no problem with you saying why YOU do what you do. My point was you were saying you *couldn't understand* why other people do what they do.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> Well, one major media source that reported the story specifically said that the HBO Go app would be retired from "primary platforms" on July 31. Not sure what that means but it's not a stretch to think that TiVo doesn't qualify as a "primary platform". So maybe the HBO Go lives on on TiVo boxes for awhile longer.





CommunityMember said:


> Denial is the 1st stage of grief.......
> 
> That neither TiVo nor HBO has yet made some soothing announcement about life after death does not bode well for the afterlife you are fantasizing.


Here's a direct quote from the official support page that HBO is directing their HBO Go app users to (bold emphasis mine):
..........
Can I still stream HBO GO?
If your provider doesn't support HBO Max after July 31, 2020, here's how you can continue streaming:

Stream on your computer at HBOGO.com
Stream on your TV using your TV provider app (if available)
*Stream on a TiVo device using the HBO app*
You can also continue to watch HBO programming on your TV via the HBO Channels and On Demand.

The HBO GO app will no longer be available after July 31, 2020.​..........

So it looks like I was correct in my original thinking that the HBO Go app isn't leaving TiVo DVRs on July 31. But it sounds like maybe they're going to rename their app for TiVo to simply "HBO".


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

NashGuy said:


> Here's a direct quote from the official support page that HBO is directing their HBO Go app users to (bold emphasis mine):
> ..........
> Can I still stream HBO GO?
> If your provider doesn't support HBO Max after July 31, 2020, here's how you can continue streaming:
> ...


I think you're on the money. Checked this morning and my HBOGO app on a TE3 Mini was changed to just say HBO (and it signed me out too for some reason).

Authentication interface on the web site still uses hbogo domain and hbogo logo, the app looks basically identical except for the logo replacement.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

lhvetinari said:


> I think you're on the money. Checked this morning and my HBOGO app on a TE3 Mini was changed to just say HBO (and it signed me out too for some reason).
> 
> Authentication interface on the web site still uses hbogo domain and hbogo logo, the app looks basically identical except for the logo replacement.


Nice. I also see that the HBO Go app for TiVo apparently got updated since I quit using it a few years back. The UI in your screenshots is more modern and looks like the UI typically seen in HBO Go and HBO Now apps on other devices.

I remember years ago discovering one evening that the HBO Go authentication webpage had added TiVo to their list of platforms, offering proof that the app was coming soon to TiVo and then excitedly posting the news here on TCF. It was a pretty big deal at the time. Glad to see the app isn't leaving TiVo now, just getting a new simplified logo.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

NashGuy said:


> Nice. I also see that the HBO Go app for TiVo apparently got updated since I quit using it a few years back. The UI in your screenshots is more modern and looks like the UI typically seen in HBO Go and HBO Now apps on other devices.
> 
> I remember years ago discovering one evening that the HBO Go authentication webpage had added TiVo to their list of platforms, offering proof that the app was coming soon to TiVo and then excitedly posting the news here on TCF. It was a pretty big deal at the time. Glad to see the app isn't leaving TiVo now, just getting a new simplified logo.


If they went to the trouble of updating the HBOGo app to HBO, why didn't they just go all the way to HBO Max? I'm pretty much relegated to casting via airplay from my iOS devices to my LG TV. That works fine, but no 4k.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> If they went to the trouble of updating the HBOGo app to HBO, why didn't they just go all the way to HBO Max? I'm pretty much relegated to casting via airplay from my iOS devices to my LG TV. That works fine, but no 4k.


HBO Max isn't 4K anyway.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

UCLABB said:


> If they went to the trouble of updating the HBOGo app to HBO, why didn't they just go all the way to HBO Max? I'm pretty much relegated to casting via airplay from my iOS devices to my LG TV. That works fine, but no 4k.


Per lhvetinari's post above, all they did just now with the TiVo app is to change the title logo from "HBO Now" to "HBO". He states that the app is otherwise just the same. (Although, as I posted above, it looks to me like TiVo's HBO Go app received a UI revamp at some point in the last few years since I stopped using it back in maybe 2016. But that's not something that happened recently, since the advent of HBO Max.)

Basically, HBO is getting rid of the "HBO Go" brand and that app is being removed from pretty much every platform except TiVo, where it's just getting rebranded to "HBO". The reason it's sticking around on TiVo is probably because some of HBO's cable TV operator partners like RCN, Atlantic Broadband, etc. use TiVos as their cable boxes and they didn't want their customers to lose an HBO app.

Meanwhile, the HBO Now app has already been replaced by HBO Max on all platforms except Roku and Fire TV. On Roku, it's going to be rebranded to just "HBO". The contract to have an HBO Now app on Fire TV expires end of this month, so that platform probably won't have any HBO app at all if an agreement to carry HBO Max isn't struck before Aug. 1.

Hopefully a proper HBO Max app comes to LG TVs soon. They've got one for Samsung's smart TV platform, and also for Sony TVs (via Android TV), but not one yet for LG or Vizio.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

morac said:


> HBO Max isn't 4K anyway.


However, it will have 4K/HDR content in the near future if announced plans come about.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

My Bolt shows the app just now as "HBO" , no longer HBO Go.

Anyone else?


----------



## DBLClick (Aug 20, 2007)

blacknoi said:


> My Bolt shows the app just now as "HBO" , no longer HBO Go.
> 
> Anyone else?


yes, now the interesting thing is the interface looks very close to HBO Max on my Apple TV box


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

DBLClick said:


> yes, now the interesting thing is the interface looks very close to HBO Max on my Apple TV box


I totally agree. Interesting. I see this as a good future facing development.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

So when I watch HBO Go on my roku it keeps giving warnings (written on the app and before a program) that it will be discontinued at the end of the month. Tivos does not (or at least it didnt last I checked)... Maybe it will continue to work on tivo ?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

blacknoi said:


> My Bolt shows the app just now as "HBO" , no longer HBO Go.
> 
> Anyone else?





Johnwashere said:


> So when I watch HBO Go on my roku it keeps giving warnings (written on the app and before a program) that it will be discontinued at the end of the month. Tivos does not (or at least it didnt last I checked)... Maybe it will continue to work on tivo ?


Yes, the HBO (formerly HBO Go) app will continue to work on TiVo. The HBO Go app on all other platforms (including Roku and Fire TV) will disappear on July 31. The HBO Go website, which allows playback via a web browser, will stick around until Aug. 31.

See my post from earlier this month:

HBO GO is being retired July 31, 2020


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> Yes, the HBO (formerly HBO Go) app will continue to work on TiVo. The HBO Go app on all other platforms (including Roku and Fire TV) will disappear on July 31. The HBO Go website, which allows playback via a web browser, will stick around until Aug. 31.
> 
> See my post from earlier this month:
> 
> HBO GO is being retired July 31, 2020


ok awesome! I saw awhile ago they were going to allow a very limited amount of devices to be able to still use it (without hbo max) and I really hoped that included tivo. So glad they are doing this! Pretty shocking and amazing


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> However, it will have 4K/HDR content in the near future if announced plans come about.


Also, add Dolby audio support instead of 2 chnneal sound, looking you Hulu.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

So when I launch the HBO app, it's asking me to sign in using the hbo.com/tvsignin webpage. However, now I notice Verizon Fios isn't listed there and neither are any of the other cable companies. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## melissaru (Jan 9, 2007)

Does not work on Roamio via Comcast, either (meaning, Comcast/Xfinity does not show up as a provider).


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

What operators do show up? And are you using activate.hbogo.com?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

My provider, ATT, isn't listed at HBO. Con tv signed in


----------



## richcatena (Dec 4, 2015)

neither is verizon fios


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

Wonder what's going on...


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

lhvetinari said:


> What operators do show up? And are you using activate.hbogo.com?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to sign in at hbogo.com TV sign in which is what the screen tells me to do using the code that's on the screen. I see a bunch of the providers are actually colleges and universities and don't see any of the big cable providers nor AT&T Wireless which is where I get my HBO subscription from as I am an AT&T Wireless cell phone customer


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Weird. I notice that if I open my hbo app, I no longer see the xfinity logo in the corner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 328071 (Aug 1, 2020)

I see what happened here. Technically TiVo is correct. The HBO Go app is still on TiVo, as TiVo said it would be. 

But in effect almost no one who has been using HBO Go on TiVo can use it now, because the most common providers such as my cable cable company and probably yours were removed as authorized to allow access to HBO Go as of August 1st, as HBO said would happen. Looks like just a few smaller cable providers such as Frontier and certain institutions that have accounts with HBO can log in to HBO Go on TiVo. And as of August 1st, you have to log back in, as was foretold here.

So unless HBO and TiVo get together and offer an HBO Max app for TiVo, we're in effect out. We can still watch HBO Max off-TiVo as before, such as online, logging in through our cable company, or using another device that does have an HBO Max app. But probably not on TiVo.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I’m guessing the only companies that are now supported are those that provide Tivo boxes to their customers. Others are out of luck.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

I could open and stream this morning - came back from the barbershop and opened the app, got a “not allowed” notification. App closed and when I reopened asked me to sign in. Can’t sign in now since xfinity isn’t in the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t1v0fan2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

Same here. Worked yesterday, can't login today


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

I downloaded the plain HBO app to my Roku today and signed in. This will have to do until HBO Max is supported.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

morac said:


> I'm guessing the only companies that are now supported are those that provide Tivo boxes to their customers. Others are out of luck.


Yeah, plus the companies (such as Frontier) who have yet to agree to distribute HBO Max.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

kcarl75 said:


> I downloaded the plain HBO app to my Roku today and signed in. This will have to do until HBO Max is supported.


What sort of sign-in did you do in the new HBO app for Roku? Was it a cable login (like Comcast, Charter, Verizon FiOS, etc.) or was it a login that originated on the standalone HBO Now app? And if it was the latter, who does the billing for your HBO subscription? Roku?


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

My billing is through xfinity. I had to go to hbo website. Create a login which also works for hbomax.com. Go to Roku. Download new HBO app. Sign in with hbo.com login.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

kcarl75 said:


> My billing is through xfinity. I had to go to hbo website. Create a login which also works for hbomax.com. Go to Roku. Download new HBO app. Sign in with hbo.com login.


Cool. Yeah, I read somewhere else today that if your cable provider now distributes HBO Max (and almost all of them do), then you can essentially convert your HBO Go login to an HBO Max login and that will then work with the new HBO app on Roku and Fire TV (as well as the HBO Max app on other devices, of course).

Hopefully that same thing will work for the HBO app on TiVo for folks who subscribe to HBO via Comcast, Charter, Verizon FiOS, etc.


----------



## Brolan (Apr 4, 2002)

Very few providers work on the new HBO Roku app. Both TiVo and Roku users got majorly screwed by HBO today.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> Cool. Yeah, I read somewhere else today that if your cable provider now distributes HBO Max (and almost all of them do), then you can essentially convert your HBO Go login to an HBO Max login and that will then work with the new HBO app on Roku and Fire TV (as well as the HBO Max app on other devices, of course).
> 
> Hopefully that same thing will work for the HBO app on TiVo for folks who subscribe to HBO via Comcast, Charter, Verizon FiOS, etc.


So I have HBO through fios but after downloading the HBO app on roku, I have to sign in w/ my HBO email and pwd which I don't have. When I go to sign in with another account, go to the HBONow.com/tvcode website, Fios isn't listed. How did you work around this?


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

Go to hbo.com and create an account with email and password. Once done use that for the Roku sign on.


----------



## 328071 (Aug 1, 2020)

NashGuy said:


> Cool. Yeah, I read somewhere else today that if your cable provider now distributes HBO Max (and almost all of them do), then you can essentially convert your HBO Go login to an HBO Max login and that will then work with the new HBO app on Roku and Fire TV (as well as the HBO Max app on other devices, of course).
> 
> Hopefully that same thing will work for the HBO app on TiVo for folks who subscribe to HBO via Comcast, Charter, Verizon FiOS, etc.


As you suggest, if you have a Roku or other HBO-supported device, you can use your HBO Go login with HBO Max there.

But effective August 1st, HBO has ended access to HBO Go on TiVo for Comcast and Charter, and I think Verizon FIOS as well and likely other major cable companies, other than Frontier, as they said they would do in July. The HBO Go app is still on the TiVo, but if your access to HBO Go is via one of the affected major cable companies, you are automatically logged out of HBO Go and cannot login back in using the TiVo app. When you try, the HBO Go app on TiVo generates an alphanumeric code which you are instructed to enter at the HBO Go activation website. But at that website you must then select a supported provider before logging in, and the above cable companies have been removed from that list, so there's just no way to log in again. If instead of getting HBO through a cable company, you pay HBO directly for a subscription as on the web, it may still work on TiVo; I don't have a way to test that. There is not yet an HBO Max or HBO Now app for the TiVo, and elsewhere on this forum there has been speculation that there never will be, but we can all remain hopeful.

So today I downloaded the HBO Max app to my smart TV and was able to get back in. Frankly I would much prefer to have it all on the TiVo and not have to rely on the smart TV, as switching back and forth between TiVo and its apps vs. the smart TV apps is just kludgy enough that it gets confusing for my spousal unit. But so be it.

The good news is that the HBO Max app has all the content of HBO Go plus a whole lot more, so it is a worthwhile upgrade if you can do it. Not all smart TVs are supported, but most people probably have or can afford a device to get an HBO Max app installed. Here is a link to the list of supported devices for HBO Max:
I have HBO (HBO GO). Do I get HBO Max?

I considered doing it with my iOS devices instead of my smart TV, but right now the HBO Max for iOS app reviews have a _lot _of one-star complaints; maybe they will get the app working better for iOS later. On my smart TV this app has been very stable and easy to use so far.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

kcarl75 said:


> Go to hbo.com and create an account with email and password. Once done use that for the Roku sign on.


Only way I was able to figure it out was through the 7day trial. How will it sync w/ my Fios-HBO account if I sign up this way?


----------



## 328071 (Aug 1, 2020)

netjack said:


> Only way I was able to figure it out was through the 7day trial. How will it sync w/ my Fios-HBO account if I sign up this way?


Try this. Download the app to the Roku if it's not already visible there. Open it. After you get the alphanumeric activation code that HBO will probably display when you ask to sign in on the Roku app, go to the HBO activation website, enter the activation code, select Verizon FIOS if it's there--if Verizon FIOS is not there, I don't think it can be done--but if it is there, select it and then enter the email address and password you use to pay your FIOS bill on which you have access to HBO. You may have to enter the HBO activation code a second time. And then after about 10 seconds, it should go through to the Roku and you're good to go. At least that's how I get access to HBO via Charter Spectrum on my Smart TV now and did before on the TiVo.
*
Since you signed up for a 7-day trial, you may have to cancel that trial now to avoid getting automatically billed by Roku for HBO. You don't want to be charged by Roku if you're also paying Verizon FIOS to get HBO.*


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

netjack said:


> So I have HBO through fios but after downloading the HBO app on roku, I have to sign in w/ my HBO email and pwd which I don't have. When I go to sign in with another account, go to the HBONow.com/tvcode website, Fios isn't listed. How did you work around this?


Hmm. I'd think this might work. Does it not?

Go to HBOMax.com and click "Sign in through TV provider."
Choose your cable TV provider -- whether that's Verizon or Xfinity or Spectrum or whoever.
Enter the user ID and password for your cable account.
At this point, I'm not sure if their system will prompt you to create a new HBO Max login (user ID and password) or if it will identify and upgrade an existing HBO Go account if you had one tied that your cable account. But one of those scenarios should happen.
Then try using the HBO Max account you just created/updated to log into the HBO app on Roku, Fire TV or TiVo. If will definitely work in an actual HBO Max app. The question is whether it will also work in the new HBO app on any of those three devices that have it.


----------



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm. I'd think this might work. Does it not?
> 
> Go to HBOMax.com and click "Sign in through TV provider."
> Choose your cable TV provider -- whether that's Verizon or Xfinity or Spectrum or whoever.
> ...


This didn't work for me. As soon as I choose the sign in button I get the alphanumeric number that has to be put in to the HBO sign in page on the web. At this point my provider is not listed, which is AT&T by the way. Nowhere up to this point is my username or password asked for yet.


----------



## netjack (Apr 5, 2016)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm. I'd think this might work. Does it not?
> 
> Go to HBOMax.com and click "Sign in through TV provider."
> Choose your cable TV provider -- whether that's Verizon or Xfinity or Spectrum or whoever.
> ...


Going through a computer, this works as it doesn't prompt you for anything else after you enter your Fios credentials when you select sign in through TV provider. Problem is there's no way to do that via TIVO or Roku.


----------



## 328071 (Aug 1, 2020)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm. I'd think this might work. Does it not?
> 
> Go to HBOMax.com and click "Sign in through TV provider."
> Choose your cable TV provider -- whether that's Verizon or Xfinity or Spectrum or whoever.
> ...


No, again, your five steps would have worked in July, but as of 8/1/2020, they will no longer work on any TiVo device if you pay for HBO through most major cable companies, apparently including Verizon, Xfinity/Comcast, Spectrum/Charter, or AT&T. If that's how you got HBO Go on TiVo in July, you've now been logged out of HBO Go on your TiVo and can't log back in. Until one selects a provider company that now appears in step 2 of your list, and most of us can no longer do that, because they took these companies off, we can't proceed to step 3 in your list. That's how HBO is enforcing the change.

A major cable-company TV subscription to HBO can still get HBO Max (or possibly HBO Now instead) on a device that HBO now supports, like Roku (check the list I linked to above), so moving to a supported device to get HBO may be the best workaround, at least for now. Maybe there will be an HBO Max app for TiVo someday.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Doesn't work for me and makes no sense. I have Spectrum which isn't listed as a provider when you attempt to login. However, because I have Spectrum I am able to use HBOMax on my smart devices and directly on my Samsung TV (not through TIVO). So HBO is punishing TIVO users even if they have rights to HBO and HBOmax. So I can do regular HBO stations but not the app. Makes no sense to me except someone wants more money and someone doesn't want to pay


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Van **** said:


> No, again, your five steps would have worked in July, but as of 8/1/2020, they will no longer work on any TiVo device if you pay for HBO through most major cable companies, apparently including Verizon, Xfinity/Comcast, Spectrum/Charter, or AT&T. If that's how you got HBO Go on TiVo in July, you've now been logged out of HBO Go on your TiVo and can't log back in. Until one selects a provider company that now appears in step 2 of your list, and most of us can no longer do that, because they took these companies off, we can't proceed to step 3 in your list. That's how HBO is enforcing the change.
> 
> A major cable-company TV subscription to HBO can still get HBO Max (or possibly HBO Now instead) on a device that HBO now supports, like Roku (check the list I linked to above), so moving to a supported device to get HBO may be the best workaround, at least for now. Maybe there will be an HBO Max app for TiVo someday.


First off, just to clarify (in case I wasn't clear), in my "step 1" above, I say to go to the HBOMax.com _website_. So I'm not talking about starting the process inside an HBO _app_ on TiVo/Roku/Fire TV but at a website in a web browser.

At any rate, are you saying that the steps I posted will work on the new HBO app for Roku and Fire TV but not the HBO app on TiVo?

HBO's support documentation (which I linked to and quoted awhile back in this thread) didn't really explain all the intricacies. It did seem to indicate that the situation on TiVo would be different than all other devices though.

Sounds to me like the HBO app on TiVo can only be signed into if you pay for HBO through one of a small number of lesser-known cable providers like Frontier. These are probably all cable companies that have yet to agree to distribute HBO Max and/or that use TiVos as their own cable boxes.

But doesn't the new HBO app on Roku and Fire TV simply have a sign-in where you can input the user ID and password that you have set up with HBO? For some folks, that will be the user ID and password they were using just a few days ago in the HBO Now app on Roku/Fire TV. But from what I've read around the web, it sounds to me as though anyone with a valid HBO Max user ID and password can also sign in on the new HBO app on Roku and Fire TV. And that includes those who pay for HBO Max via cable companies like Xfinity, Spectrum and Verizon. In order to get a valid HBO Max user ID and password, follow the steps I listed above.

_EDIT: OK, yes, I'm correct. I found an article that confirms the steps I listed above. This will work for the new HBO app on Roku and Fire TV but apparently NOT the HBO app on TiVo. The article is the top result here._

So, sadly, it sounds like the vast majority of TiVo owners will no longer be able to stream HBO on their TiVo. But if they have a Roku or Fire TV, they can use the HBO app there. (And, of course, if they have an Apple TV or Android TV device, they can access the full HBO Max app.) As for an HBO Max app ever coming to TiVo, I really doubt it. Even TiVo itself is abandoning their own app platform, instead shifting to Android TV as much as possible.


----------



## 328071 (Aug 1, 2020)

NashGuy said:


> First off, just to clarify (in case I wasn't clear), in my "step 1" above, I say to go to the HBOMax.com _website_. So I'm not talking about starting the process inside an HBO _app_ on TiVo/Roku/Fire TV but at a website in a web browser.
> 
> At any rate, are you saying that the steps I posted will work on the new HBO app for Roku and Fire TV but not the HBO app on TiVo?
> 
> ...


Yes, all of the above advice is spot-on in my experience. Your steps work to log in to the HBO Max app on my supported smart TV, and though I haven't tested it, I believe your steps would also work for customers who pay a cable company to get HBO by logging in on a supported Roku or Amazon Fire. *People just want to be careful*, if they're already paying a cable company for HBO,* to not start a free trial with a new login on the HBO Max website*. That will open them up to double-billing each month. (Anyone who already did this should cancel the trial now.) Follow NashGuy's steps and be sure to log in on HBO Max with your cable company billing username/email address and password; that's how HBO knows you're entitled to get HBO Max on a new supported device at no additional charge.


----------



## Copter (Aug 17, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> Hmm. I'd think this might work. Does it not?
> 
> Go to HBOMax.com and click "Sign in through TV provider."
> Choose your cable TV provider -- whether that's Verizon or Xfinity or Spectrum or whoever.
> ...


Ok, so I got this to work. I am a spectrum subscriber and have a max login. What you have to do is either in the app or the desktop. They are in slightly different places on each.

In the app, click on the profile icon on the bottom right. Then click on the settings wheel in the upper right. Under the account tab you will see a spot to add an email, if not already done so, and a password. After adding/updating these credentials, they can be used to log into the HBO Now app on roku and TiVo devices supporting HBO thru the Now app.

The desktop way is similar, rust one less step, since you click on your name in the upper right then your whole settings options will be displayed where you will update your credentials.

I'm a roamio/mini guy, so HBO Now isn't an option for me there, but I'm also a Roku tv guy, so at least this way I can stream HBO until they iron out their differences and MAX is released.

Hope this helps.

Edit: When you open the HBO Now app, don't start a free trial, make sure to pick sign in and enter your email and password you setup in your Max settings.


----------



## 328071 (Aug 1, 2020)

Copter said:


> Ok, so I got this to work. I am a spectrum subscriber and have a max login. What you have to do is either in the app or the desktop. They are in slightly different places on each.
> 
> In the app, click on the profile icon on the bottom right. Then click on the settings wheel in the upper right. Under the account tab you will see a spot to add an email, if not already done so, and a password. After adding/updating these credentials, they can be used to log into the HBO Now app on roku and TiVo devices supporting HBO thru the Now app.
> 
> ...


Your desktop way would work, I think, but the goal here is to use it on TiVo. Your TiVo way does not work for me as a Charter Spectrum subscriber using a TiVo Bolt Vox. I just tried it again your way now. What used to be branded the "HBO Go" app is now branded just "HBO" as an app on my TiVo. I do not see an "HBO Now" app. But in the "HBO" TiVo app, I see a very different screen than you report on your TiVo. There is no profile icon that leads to account information, no Settings wheel with an account tab, and no place to enter an email address until I use the HBO app to generate a six-character alphanumeric code which I am then prompted to enter at hbogo.com/tvsignin. When I do that, I still must select a provider authorized to be using HBOGo, and Comcast, Charter/Spectrum etc. still do not appear there. If I pick an authorized provider, I can then enter my Charter account email address. But my email address is not in the authorized provider's system, so this doesn't work to log me in. If I'm missing something, please let me know.


----------



## Copter (Aug 17, 2015)

It looks as though TiVo is still supporting a form of the HBOgo app and unfortunately, spectrum isn't a provider there anymore, probably due to the fact that spectrum stuck a deal for HBOMAX. My Roamio only has the HBOgo app, and doesn't support the HBO NoW app. The work around I was referencing can only be used on equipment that has the HBO now app and doesn't have the MaX app. Sorry for the confusion. But maybe that confusion should fall on TiVo for renaming the app just HBO from HBOGO.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Just got email from Tivo, that HBO Go is going away at the end of the month.

It linked to a list of devices which support HBO Max but apparently Roamios won't be updated to do so. Some people on AVS said HBO Max has higher bitrate streams than HBO Go.

Plus there's hope that HBO Max will eventually have 4K HDR streams.


----------



## haniwa202 (Jan 28, 2014)

Why did I just get an email saying HBO would no longer be available on Tivo? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The email:

Dear TiVo Customer,

As of August 31, 2020, the HBO app will no longer be available on TiVo DVRs.

You may be able to continue to enjoy HBO programming on HBO Max, which is available on your computer, mobile device, and select streaming devices, including TiVo Stream 4K. Please note a separate subscription to HBO Max may be required.

To see a full list of HBO Max supported devices, please see HBO Max Supported Devices.

Sincerely, 
TiVo


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

wco81 said:


> Just got email from Tivo, that HBO Go is going away at the end of the month.


Another one (app) bites the dust...


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

CommunityMember said:


> Another one (app) bites the dust...


Anyone know if NashGuys' instructions on previous page work with the Amazon Fire Stick?


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

hybucket said:


> Anyone know if NashGuys' instructions on previous page work with the Amazon Fire Stick?


I was able to sideload the HBO Max app onto my Firestick. Just google it for instructions. It's very simple and quick to do.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Adam C. said:


> I was able to sideload the HBO Max app onto my Firestick. Just google it for instructions. It's very simple and quick to do.


Thanks...should have added to my post that I get HBO thru Xfinity, and I know they do not support Firestick, but you probably surmised that.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

hybucket said:


> Thanks...should have added to my post that I get HBO thru Xfinity, and I know they do not support Firestick, but you probably surmised that.


I get HBO through Xfinity. It worked for me with the sideload. If you go to the HBO Max website, you have to click the link to Sign in with your TV provider and then enter your Xfinity credentials. That will then take you to another link where you have to create an HBO Max account. After you do all that it works.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Great. Thanks...will try when I get home.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

CommunityMember said:


> Another one (app) bites the dust...


I think all the apps on the TiVo are going "Bite the dust", unless TiVo come out with a DVR base on google platform, but then we Kiss the TiVo UI goodby.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Who's using apps. on their Tivos these days?

I watched some Amazon Prime and Hulu on my Roamio but it's definitely inferior experience to my 4th gen Apple TV (non 4K).

The apps. on the Tivo are so sluggish.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

wco81 said:


> Who's using apps. on their Tivos these days?
> 
> I watched some Amazon Prime and Hulu on my Roamio but it's definitely inferior experience to my 4th gen Apple TV (non 4K).
> 
> The apps. on the Tivo are so sluggish.


that's because you have a roamio

for a bolt or edge, the major apps are fine. I use Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Vudu on my Edge since I then don't have to use a separate remote and the experience is no worse than using the apps on my tv or stick.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

wco81 said:


> Who's using apps. on their Tivos these days?
> I watched some Amazon Prime and Hulu on my Roamio but it's definitely inferior experience to my 4th gen Apple TV (non 4K).
> The apps. on the Tivo are so sluggish.


I use my basic Roamio for Prime & YouTube. If it's 4k, I have a Mini VOX. I also have a Roku.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

wco81 said:


> Who's using apps. on their Tivos these days?
> 
> I watched some Amazon Prime and Hulu on my Roamio but it's definitely inferior experience to my 4th gen Apple TV (non 4K).
> 
> The apps. on the Tivo are so sluggish.


Using Prime, Netflix and Hulu (when new shows are released) on our Roamio Pro.

Scott


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Biggest drawback for me are the Tivo Prime and Hulu apps don't do profiles. Sharing with a half dozen other family members makes profiles essential.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

I use Amazon Prime and Netflix on my Roamio. (And I used HBO Go until recently.) A bit of a delay to open either app, but once they're open they work fine.


----------



## bw Squirrel (Aug 17, 2019)

morac said:


> HBO Go is being retired by AT&T after July 31. After that there will only be HBO Max and HBO (previously HBO Now) for the few providers and devices who haven't negotiated to include Max. HBO Go will be removed from devices, which presumably includes Tivo boxes. Since Tivo doesn't support HBO Now (other than via Amazon Prime Channel), that would mean Tivo will be losing native HBO support (except on the Stream).
> 
> HBO is changing the names of its apps again -- here's what you need to know


My HBO icon lost the go part about two months ago and today the app has disappeared entirely.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

tim1724 said:


> I use Amazon Prime and Netflix on my Roamio. (And I used HBO Go until recently.) A bit of a delay to open either app, but once they're open they work fine.


It was nice that if you were going through the guide, the HBO channels gave you the option of start from beginning - but now that no longer works.


----------

